# Cider Kit (black Rock) With Xtra Malt,sucrose And A Sg Of 1200! Is



## sugarfree (15/10/12)

I'm currently brewing (yesterday) one of those premade kit cider kits that contains black rock, malt, sugar and sucrose. It's meant to come out like strongbow.It smelt darn delicious when mixing.It was impossible to measure the starting gravity as the hydrometer shot out of measuring tube.24hrs later...the sg is around 1202!!! Is that even possible to be that high??


----------



## thedragon (15/10/12)

Doesn't sound like you've mixed the contents of the kit properly. Being mindful of sanitation, give it a good stir and take the reading again.


----------



## sugarfree (15/10/12)

thedragon said:


> Doesn't sound like you've mixed the contents of the kit properly. Being mindful of sanitation, give it a good stir and take the reading again.



I mixed the solution for a whopping 10min before adding the cold water. At present there's a distinct darker layer at the bottom (about 2 inches). Is there a danger of killing if i remove the lid and stir..given that fermentation has started?


----------



## bum (15/10/12)

Please give quantities for you fermentables.

If the reading is correct, it may actually turn out Strongbow-ish* since your yeast will crap out when there's still tonnes of fermentables left. I hope you weren't planning on bottle carbing.

*with the added benefit of being able to run your car on it

[EDIT: wait, what do you mean you mixed it BEFORE you added the water? Then what? You just left it?]


----------



## adniels3n (15/10/12)

Sugar syrup solution in the fermenter tap then?


----------



## sugarfree (16/10/12)

This is the recipe that came with the kit:
Black Rock Cider 1.7
#15 Brewblend Brew Booster
1 Still Spirits Top Shelf Pear Schnapps Essence
For Draught Drinkers 500g Lactose (more or less will vary sweetness)
Final Volume 18L
Final SG 1.005 - 1.010
The snapps is added at the end, then it's left for 48hrs before bottling.


----------



## glenwal (16/10/12)

not really sure what you think you mixed if it was before you added the water.


----------



## sugarfree (16/10/12)

Glen W said:


> not really sure what you think you mixed if it was before you added the water.


2 litres of boiling water  ... Mixed like a crazy bugger..... Then topped up with cold to a volume just over 18l.


----------



## yum beer (16/10/12)

you need to mix everything, extract, boiling water, top up water.
Your hydro reading is gonna be almost straight extract.
Did it not seem strange that you had a big layer of stuff at the botom and a layer of water on top.


----------



## yum beer (16/10/12)

Was this you first brew and if not what have you done on previous brews and what were the results.


----------



## sugarfree (16/10/12)

yum beer said:


> Did it not seem strange that you had a big layer of stuff at the botom and a layer of water on top.


Yes... hence why i stirred it it so much before/after adding cold.


----------



## sugarfree (16/10/12)

yum beer said:


> Was this you first brew and if not what have you done on previous brews and what were the results.


 First time using this particular kit.


----------



## sugarfree (16/10/12)

I guess that the malt/corn syrup has settled on the bottom and hence is inflating the reading.
Should i give it a stir.... or is it best left alone?


----------



## glenwal (16/10/12)

sugarfree said:


> I guess that the malt/corn syrup has settled on the bottom and hence is inflating the reading.
> Should i give it a stir.... or is it best left alone?



Can you swirl the fermenter to mix it up instead of having to opening it?


----------



## sugarfree (16/10/12)

Glen W said:


> Can you swirl the fermenter to mix it up instead of having to opening it?


Thats definitely a possibility  Its only 18L and the carboy i think is 30L, so there's plenty of head room for a swirl B)


----------



## pmunny (16/10/12)

i'd leave it, the yeasties will get through it....
1/2 a kilo of lactose for 18 liters is a fair whack in my opinion


----------



## yum beer (16/10/12)

Hey sugarfree, you are making it hard to follow.
First you say you stirred before adding water then you say you stirred before and after. 2 very different outcomes.
If you have stirred after and mixed water in properly then:
you probably have syrup in the tap, you should tip the first hydro sample and take a second to avoid this...now seems you most likely problem. AND
the layer on the bottom is probably your yeast, which you should have had on previous brews, shouldnt be a new thing.

Whatever is going on, leave it alone, it will do its thing.


----------



## sugarfree (16/10/12)

yum beer said:


> Whatever is going on, leave it alone, it will do its thing.


Cool


----------

